# معلومات قيمة عن الأطارات



## سمير شربك (22 فبراير 2010)

معلومات قيمة عن الإطارات ​ 
تعتبر الإطارت من أهم الأجزاء في السيارة ومع ذلك تعتبر الأكثر اهمالا 
والعناية بالإطارات أمر سريع وسهل وستوفر لك الفحوصات الدورية الأكثير من الوقت والمال وتساعد 
بحمايتك من المشاكل في الطرقات
أهمية الضغط الصحيح للإطارات :
تلعب الإطارات دورا حاسما وكبيرا في أداء المركبة من النواحي الالية :
السلامة :
بما أن الإطارات هي نقطة التلامس الوحيدة بين سيارتك والطريق 
فإنها تلعب دورا هاما عند الضغط على المكابح , فالإطارات غير المنفوخة بشكل صحيح أو المستهلكة تؤثر على سرعة وتوقف المركبة 
الراحة :
وتؤثر الإطارات أيضا عل راحة الركاب . فالإطارات المنفوخة بشكل زائد تجعل السيارة ترتج 
طوال الطريق بينما الإطارات غير المنفوخة بشكل صحيح تجعل الرحلة مزعجة وحركة المقود ثقيلة .
التعامل مع المركبة :
يؤثر عدم نفخ الإطار بشكل صحيح أو عدم تساوي الضغط بين الإطارات تأثيرا كبيرا على التعامل مع المركبة 
ويجعل من الصعب أو المستحيل قيادة المركبة أو إيقافها في خط مستقيم أو الألتفاف بها عند المنعطفات
التوفير :
يؤثر النفخ غير المناسب واصة النفخ الناقص للإطارات على درجة توفير الوقود لأن المركبة ستحتاج للمزيد من الطاقة 
لتزيد من سرعتها كما يتعرض نظام المقود سواء كان هيدروليك أم عادي لمزيد من الضغط 
ماذا تخبرك الأطارات :يوجد ثلاث أشكال لشكل الإطار تتعلق بالضغط المثالي وغير المثالي والزائد 
المرفق يوضح ذلك :
الفحص البصري اليومي :
1- تحقق من أن جميع الأطارات لها نفس الضغط تقريبا 
2- تحقق من جوانب الإطارات للتأكد من عدم وجود شقوق أو بروات غير عادية .
3- أزل أية أجسام غريبة قد تثقب اطار سيارتك مثل الحجارة والمسامير وغيرها .
الفحص الشهري لضغط الأطارات :
1- استخدام مقياس ضغط إطارات مناسب لقياس ضغط الأطار 
2- تحقق من ضغط نفخ الأطارات عندما تكون باردة (تؤدي سخونة الإطار إلى قراءة غير صحيحة بسبب التمدد الحراري )
3- يستغرق الأطار حوالي أربع ساعات لكي يبرد .من الجيد أن يكون فحص ضغط الأطارات في الصباح قبل سير المركبة 
4- لاتنسى أن تنفخ الأطار الأحتياطي أيضا 
5- يبين ضغط الهواء الصحيح على لوحة أو ملصق الأطارات الموضوعة على حافة باب المركبة أو عمود الباب
أو فتحة الوقود
إذا لم تجد بطاقة على المركبة فعد إلى دليل المالك أو راجع مصنع المركبة أو تاجر الإطارات المحلي لعرفة الضغط المناسب​ 
تدوير أطارات مركبتك كل 5000 كم 
1- قم بزيارة محلة تركيب الأطارات لتدوير إطارات مركبتك .
2- ارجع إلى دليل مالك السيارة لمعرفة ترتيب تدوير الأطارات 
3- قم بترصيص عجلات مركبتك في نفس الوقت .​ 
أتمنى أن أكون أفدت زوار الملتقى ​

ويمكن الأطلاع على روابط لشركات الأطارات للإفادة بقياسات الأطارات والنوعية
http://www.yokohama.com.au/tyretips/tyre_specs.aspx
http://www.bridgestone.com.au/commercial/truckbus/specifications.aspx
http://www.topgear.co.uk/acatalog/
http://www.roadtyres.com/tyre-help.asp
http://arcustyre.com/tyres-specification.html
http://www.coopertyres.com.au/tyres/index.htm
http://www.goodyear.co.in/tire_upgrade.html
http://www.roadtyres.com/tyre-help.asp
http://www.coopertires.com.au/tyres/ht_specs.htm
http://wiki.r31skylineclub.com/index.php?title=Wheel_and_Tyre_Specifications
http://www.formula1.com/news/interviews/2010/2/10406.html


----------



## علي ناصر الغانم (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (22 فبراير 2010)

متميز دائما اخى سمير
دمت ودام عطاؤك


----------



## commander 15 (22 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي سمير


----------



## kindar (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك اخي سمير على ما تفضلت به 

واعجبني 


> *يؤثر النفخ غير المناسب واصة النفخ الناقص للإطارات على درجة توفير الوقود لأن المركبة ستحتاج للمزيد من الطاقة
> لتزيد من سرعتها*



واتمنى ان اجدك تملك جوابا لـ سؤالي

وهو ما هو مقدار الهواء المناسب لـ الاطارات ,


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 فبراير 2010)

أحسنت أخي الكريم سمير ، موضوع هام وتناول مبسط وجيد ، وفقك الله .


----------



## سمير شربك (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لردودكم أخوتي العقاب الأخ عاطف وcommander 15 
وبالنسبة للأخ kinder
بالفقرة \5\ بالفحص الشهري لضغط الإطارات 
5- يبين ضغط الهواء الصحيح على لوحة أو ملصق الأطارات الموضوعة على حافة باب المركبة أو عمود الباب
أو فتحة الوقود
إذا لم تجد بطاقة على المركبة فعد إلى دليل المالك أو راجع مصنع المركبة أو تاجر الإطارات المحلي لعرفة الضغط المناسب
توضع لك البحث عن الضغط 
ولكن من خلال الخبرة العملية أستطيع أن أذكر لك الأرقام التالية 
الشاحنات : القاطر عيار الأطارات 130 
والمقطورة عيار الأطارات 120
بالنسبة للسيارات حمولة 7.5 طن مثلا 
الكتان بين (80-90) 
الشريط بين (110-120)
السياحي : مكتوبة على الباب 
وعمليا : في الحالة العادية الأطارات الأمامية 28 والخلفي 30 
في السفر الأطارات الأمامية 26 والخلفي 28
في أثناءالثقل الأطارات الأمامية 30 والخلفي 32
ولكن صديقي حاليا يستعما هواء النتروجين الذي يحافظ على الضغط نظامي 
ويستعمل حاليا ايضا مواد تحافظ على الهواء في الأطار إذا دخل به مسمار 
يمكنك مشاهدة فلم الفيديو التالي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t164354.html
اتمنى أن أكون أفدتك بالمعلومة
ويمكن الأطلاع على الروابط التالية بالملتقى 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66099.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147746.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t61940.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122258.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145145.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122259.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t125245.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t122704.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121777.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96436.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92060.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t89772.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t51756.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t66646.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t58916.html
أصبح لديك مرجع امل وكامل


----------



## mido_king9887 (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخي يا سمير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 فبراير 2010)

سمير شربك قال:


> شكرا لردودكم أخوتي العقاب الأخ عاطف وcommander 15
> وبالنسبة للأخ kinder
> بالفقرة \5\ بالفحص الشهري لضغط الإطارات
> 5- يبين ضغط الهواء الصحيح على لوحة أو ملصق الأطارات الموضوعة على حافة باب المركبة أو عمود الباب
> ...


 
ما شاء الله تبارك الله
اسأل المولى لك الأجر والتوفيق .. 
وأن يجعل ما تقدمه في موازينك.
أحسنت في التوضيح وفي الموضوع 
اخي مهندس سمير


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير شربك (11 مارس 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ما شاء الله تبارك الله
> 
> اسأل المولى لك الأجر والتوفيق ..
> وأن يجعل ما تقدمه في موازينك.
> ...


 كل التحيات لك د محمد 
شكرا لك على الكلام الجميل بحقي 
وإنشاء الله نقدم كل مانستطيع من معلومات ليستفيد منها إخواننا المهندسين 

أتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية


----------



## ابوبراء1 (28 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## سمير شربك (14 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله بكم جميعا


----------



## cdkareem (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر على المعلومات المهمة
بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوأحسان (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخ سمير وبارك فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (12 فبراير 2011)

للإطلاع على كل مايتعلق بالإطارات


----------



## safa aldin (12 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## سمير شربك (17 فبراير 2011)

safa aldin قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي


 شكرا لتحياتك


----------



## djébabalh (9 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (11 يناير 2012)

جميل كلام هام


----------



## ASHRAF100 (15 يناير 2012)

مشكورررر


----------



## غسان حمادي (26 مارس 2012)

عاشت الايادي وبورك فيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------

